# Hat eine Internetfirma die Pflicht zu überprüfen ob man tatsächlich ein Unternehmen hat?



## Weisa (19 Juli 2012)

Hallo mein Mann ist Englisch sprachig aufgewachsen, versteht gut Deutsch, aber mit dem Leseverständnis hapert es noch ein wenig. Jetzt hat er sich bei einer Firma angemeldet B2B-Marketplace, und eine Rechnung über ca. 250€ ist gekommen. Die Sache ist, dass sich dort eigentlich nur Unternehmer anmelden sollen, mein Mann hat sich aber nur mit seinem Vor- und Nachnamen angemeldet. Er hat das nicht verstanden, dass die Anmeldung nur für Unternehmer ist. Ich habe daraufhin die Firma kontaktiert und gesagt das es sich um ein Missverständnis handelt. Dann habe ich im Internet einige Aussagen gefunden und die Firma gefragt ob sie nicht in der Überprüfungspflicht stehen. Ich habe gelesen, dass eine Firma im Internet immer erst überprüfen muss ob der Angemeldete tatsächlich ein Unternehmer ist, ansonsten ist die Person als Verbraucher zu behandeln und hat somit eine zweiwöchige Widerrufsfrist. Eine konkrete Antwort habe ich zu meiner Frage nicht bekommen sondern ein Gerichtsurteil über einen Fall einer arglistigen Täuschung von einer Person die eine Firma angegeben hat. Das haben wir aber nicht, es war also kein Täuschungsversuch. Dies habe ich auch geantwortet und nochmal gebeten meine Frage zu beantworten. Jetzt haben wir ein außergerichtliches Mahnverfahren bekommen. Wir haben auch sicherheitshalber mal eine Kündigung als Verbraucher per Einschreiben weggeschickt. Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob wir im Recht sind oder die Firma????? Vielen, vielen Dank für feedback!!


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2012)

Da gibts hier einen Thread und auch bei Antispam
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/www-grosshandel-angebote-de-abo-falle.38166/
https://antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?29202-melango.de&highlight=melango
Passen beide auf Dein/euer Problem.
Lies Dich da erstmal ein und Dir wird der eine oder andere Kronleuchter aufgehen

Noch einer
https://antispam-ev.de/forum/showth...e-nicht-zu-lange-Arbeiten-(&highlight=melango


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2012)

Hier steht eigentlich alles, was man wissen muss:


dvill schrieb:


> http://www.bvdw.org/mybvdw/media/download/bvdw-whitepaper-button-loesung.pdf?file=2333
> 
> 
> > Anbieter, welche ihre Waren und Dienstleistungen ausschließlich an Gewerbetreibende richten (B2B), fallen nicht unter die Neuregelung. Allerdings müssen sie dafür sorgen, dass Verbraucher tatsächlich von dem Angebot ausgeschlossen sind. Ein Hinweis wie "nur für Industrie, Handel, Handwerk und Gewerbe" ist dabei nicht ausreichend, um von einer Adressierung der Werbung lediglich an Gewerbetreibende ausgehen zu können (vgl. OLG München v. 02.09.2009, Az.: 6 W 2070/09). Vielmehr muss durch geeignete technisch-organisatorische Maßnahmen sichergestellt werden, dass tatsächlich nur gewerbliche Letztverbraucher auf entsprechende Angebote zugreifen und Verträge schließen können. Eine Maßnahme kann hier die Vorab-Prüfung der Umsatzsteueridentifikationsnummer sein.


----------



## senioreninfo (15 September 2012)

super Reducal !!!
kurz mein Kommentar: 
1.) Lesen von Reducal = http://www.bvdw.org/mybvdw/media/download/bvdw-whitepaper-button-loesung.pdf?file=2333
2.) auf keinen Fall zahlen
3.) auf Briefe und eMail "mit Widerspruch" antworten, per Fax oder eMail. Per Einschreiben nicht nötig.
4.) Warten
5.) ggfs. Mahnbescheid widersprechen
6.) ggfs. vor Gericht ohne Anwalt zum 1. Verfahren §§ aus o.g. ...bvdw... zitieren oder Blatt ausgedruckt vorlegen.
Das Verfahren ist beim zuständigen Amtsgericht des Verklagten. (also in Deiner Nähe).
Wenn jetzt ein Richter noch für die Firma spricht, dann gibt es eine Möglichkeit trotzdem auch dort
das Urteil anzufechten. Dazu ist jedoch ein Anwalt nötig.
Es darf aber kein Vertrag unterschrieben worden sein der länger als 14 Tage besteht. Kein Gewerbetreibender.
Die Bedingungen aus ...bvdw... sollten erfüllt sein.


----------



## Hippo (15 September 2012)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> 3.) auf Briefe und eMail "mit Widerspruch" antworten, per Fax oder eMail. Per Einschreiben nicht nötig.
> 5.) ggfs. Mahnbescheid widersprechen
> 6.) ggfs. vor Gericht ohne Anwalt zum 1. Verfahren


 
*zu 3.* ohne Nachweis extrem leichtsinnig, Einwurfeinschreiben ist das mindeste
*zu 5.* WENN ein MB kommt nicht nur "ggfs" sondern definitiv widersprechen
*zu 6.* ohne Anwalt zum Gericht? Für Rechtslaien die es höchstwahrscheinlich betrifft m.E. eine Kopfschußaktion. Ohne Anwalt kannst Du Dich da schon so ins Knie schießen daß der Weg in die nächste Instanz überflüssig ist weil Du u.U. eine Äußerung gemacht hast die der beste Anwalt nicht mehr aus der Welt schaffen kann.


----------



## klausp (16 September 2012)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> super Reducal !!!
> kurz mein Kommentar:
> .......


Dieser Beitrag steht auch so oder so ähnlich im Antispam-Forum.
Die wahrlich hochriskanten Empfehlungen von senioreninfo wurden dort ebenfalls sehr kritisch kommentiert.
Man sollte doch lieber handeln, wie es die Experten und nicht, wie es die Laien empfehlen.
Nichts für ungut senioreninfo, aber Dein Beitrag gehört wohl in die Kategorie gut gemeint und eher geschadet.


----------

